# avery plans



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

hi all i am going to need to make some averie pannals for my new loft and my new one is a old summer house too save money i took all the glass windows out and put wire mesh in as i have a low budget i am going too need two more averie panals for my new averie has any one got any plans or can help me with this


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> hi all i am going to need to make some averie pannals for my new loft and my new one is a old summer house too save money i took all the glass windows out and put wire mesh in as i have a low budget i am going too need two more averie panals for my new averie has any one got any plans or can help me with this


can you post a pic of the house/loft and where you want the aviary?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i put tghis one on for now but the will need bigger atm it is 1.5ft long and 3 ft wide i want too make the sides out of averie panals which are min 3 ft long i want to keep it 3 ft wide the







whole shed is 6ft by 8ft how many birds can i have


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not put more than 20 birds in that, 24 is the max, but it is better to put less than more. so you want to bring it out 3 ft instead of 1 and a half foot? you could do something like this pic, and enclose the little house more to keep out drafts. just an idea.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks spirtwings


----------

